
Show HN: Ridiculously Fast Shot Boundary Detection with Fully Conv Neural Nets - gyglim
https://arxiv.org/abs/1705.08214
======
gyglim
I am the author of this, let me know if you have questions

~~~
brudgers
The research paper might be more suited for a regular submission than as a
'Show HN' because there is not anything for the community to play with or try
out.

